# Windows won't install after a factory reset



## Xp10loading (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello

So I Factory reset my Asus laptop because it was running kind of slow.
When I turned on my laptop there was an error saying that My Computer shut down and I need to restart the Windows installation. I didn't know how to do that so I went to Google and youtube for help. After trying to fix the error I ended up having a 64% loop saying installing windows and then restarting many times without stopping. So I tried to make a bootable USB to try to reinstall windows but it asked for a key wich I'm not sure where to find.
Oh and this was a windows 8 laptop but it came with a free Windows 10 upgrade.
If you have any ideas on what I should do please help and thank you!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

How exactly did you "factory reset" your ASUS laptop?

What's the exact model number of your ASUS laptop?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xp10loading (Jul 10, 2017)

I went to recovery clicked on Remove Everything then all drives and then remove files and clean the drives The model of my ASUS laptop is X553M if that is what you are looking for! Sorry that the reply took so long Didn't know that I'll get a reply that quickly.


----------



## Xp10loading (Jul 10, 2017)

flavallee said:


> How exactly did you "factory reset" your ASUS laptop?
> 
> What's the exact model number of your ASUS laptop?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


I forgot to add this


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the ASUS "Email Us" technical support site:
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/QuestionForm/TechQuery?lang=en-us

Complete the required information on each line that's marked with a red star.

Hopefully, someone there will be able to help you.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xp10loading (Jul 10, 2017)

flavallee said:


> Here is the ASUS "Email Us" technical support site:
> https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/QuestionForm/TechQuery?lang=en-us
> 
> Complete the required information on each line that's marked with a red star.
> ...


Thanks for helping


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm sorry I can't be of more help.
Good luck with ASUS tech support.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

